# Meet Your Model 3 , Your home battery. Vehicle to Grid!



## RoBoRaT (Nov 24, 2018)

What if our EVs High Voltage battery is allowed to power our home?

Our M3s 62 kWh or 75 kWh batteries as storage, combined with power harnessed by Solar PV panels, supports Tesla's thinking of a self-powered home.
It will go against sale of Tesla Powerwalls, but do you think Tesla is open to this idea? 
Power "Car" as Power "Wall", even just for emergency contingency.

See this youtube video by fullychargedshow about Engie, a company that demonstrates this technology:


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

RoBoRaT said:


> What if our EVs High Voltage battery is allowed to power our home?
> 
> Our M3s 62 kWh or 75 kWh batteries as storage, combined with power harnessed by Solar PV panels, supports Tesla's thinking of a self-powered home.
> It will go against sale of Tesla Powerwalls, but do you think Tesla is open to this idea?
> ...


I like the idea. I have 2 Powerwalls with solar and with several of these long cloudy days in a row, I wish I could use the car battery for the home as well. (either my Tesla or my Leaf).
I watched that video earlier and he said only Chademo offers that capability. I don't know if that was on oversight and he was saying SAE Combo cant do it or if he meant Tesla can't as well, but I would think Robert would have mentioned it if the Tesla cable could do it.

One thing that I wish is that the Model 3 could talk to my Solar and PW system to only use excess solar power to charge. I actually posted that earlier today
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-expecting-from-your-model-3.6056/post-201201


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

What if? Teslas would be the best mobile power plants ever devised so far. 

The new battery patent hints at the ability to do V2G because this new battery chemistry between cars and energy storage systems shall be the same.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It might happen at some point... on Elon Time...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014634671735562240


----------

